# Looking for Bassist in Winnipeg



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

Just thought I'd put some feelers out. A drummer friend and I have been jamming lately and it would be nice to have the low register represented. :smile: Funkier, too. :smile:

Our common musical ground is the scrappier British Invasion stuff as well as some early punkish/Psych material. We've messed about with some Yardbirds, Mountain, MC5, Blue Cheer and James Gang.

If that sounds interesting to you gimme a shout!

Jim


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Wow, Jim Jones, I never knew you were a musician AND a talented broadcaster! :wave: 

Seriously though, best of luck finding a bass player in this town. I had to switch from guitar to bass for my band to keep going.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

Ha! Thanks for that. :smile:

I wouldn't go so far as to call myself a musician. To me that implies a certain level of ability and an appreciation for all types of music. I'm a bit of a snobby luddite so I usually go with "I play the guitar some". :smile:

Has your band been playing much? You guys took part in that contest at the Pyramid awhile back, right?

Jim


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey Jim,
You should give Tim a shout. I know a couple of his buddies in the city are bass players and I am pretty sure he said that at least one of them was between bands at the moment.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Jim Jones said:


> Ha! Thanks for that. :smile:
> 
> I wouldn't go so far as to call myself a musician. To me that implies a certain level of ability and an appreciation for all types of music. I'm a bit of a snobby luddite so I usually go with "I play the guitar some". :smile:
> 
> ...


Yep, we were in "Search for RA" last year. We play out about once a month or every second month. Last summer and through the fall we played at Shannon's and Dylan's quite a bit... but the owners changed their booking agent and now you have to deal with Morris Entertainment - which is a nightmare. They canceled a gig on us and I finally gave up trying after the guy at Morris repeatedly lied to me about returning my emails (I never got) and not returning my calls. Shame, cause we really loved playing at Shannon's. We submitted songs to Class of 2005 and 2006 at Power97 as well.


----------

